# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  تحــــــــــــــــــــذير الى الاخون

## Theplague

الان توجد صفحات مزورة .... كثيرة  و من منها ... الاتي 

http://www.yahoo.com.mail-inbox-archive.com/?id=3306
 وهي نفس صفحات الياهو الرسمية فوت وشوف ....

http://www.gmail.com.mail-inbox-arch...?id=3306&lc=us 
 وهذه الصفحة لشركة بريد الجي ميل ايضا ...


http://login.live.com.msn-holmail.co...d=3306&lc=1036


وهذه للهوتميل وكثير من الاخوان يقع فيها  ويروح الايميل منوا 
 التحذير واجب ....

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور  

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (83): شو هاي...نفس صفحه الياهو..

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## MR.X

Ya man had alkalam men 9 years ana bashtagel feho. Mashkor  ya man

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## MR.X

مساء الخير ...

للتوضيح فقط .

في البداية مشكور اخوي الكريم على التنبيه ولكن .
هذه الصفحات المزورة هي عبارة عن نسخ طبق الاصل عن اغلب المسنجرات وهي قديمة جدا بالنسبة للمحترفين التي تعرف في )CJI (  . اي صفحات مزورة طبق الاصل .

يعني بتعبي معلومات دخولك عادي متل الياهو او الهوت ميل او الفيس بوك . بس بدل ما توصل معلوماتك للشركة المضيفة علشان تدخل ايميلك بتوصل المعلومات للشخص الي صمم الصفحة .

هناك برامج كثير لصنع الصفحات المزورة منها المجاني ومنها المدفوع .
بالنسبة للمحترفين هي قديمة جداا يعني الي بمارسو النت وعندهم فكرة عن البرامج .
اما بالنسبة للمبتدئين تعد هي المدخل المتطور لسرقة الايميل يعني اول خطوة للي بدو يصير هكر ويسرق ايميلات العالم .
علشان الانتي فايروس ما بتعرف عليها علشان هذه الصفحة مصممة بصيغة ال اتش تي ام ال .

سامحونا على الاطالة

----------

